# convert id_rsa to .ppk putty format



## ccc (Jan 1, 2010)

hi

I've created id_rsa private key using:
	
	



```
ssh-keygen -t rsa
```
Howto convert id_rsa to .ppk putty format?


----------



## aragon (Jan 1, 2010)

http://linux-sxs.org/networking/openssh.putty.html


----------



## johnblue (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm always a big fan of brevity especially when working from the command line.  So, FWIW, you do not need to use "-t rsa" to spec out an rsa key when using ssh-keygen.

From the man page:





> If invoked without any arguments, ssh-keygen will generate an RSA key for use in SSH protocol 2 connections.


----------

